# '61 Corvette 5-Speed...No Crossed Flags!



## pinto_girl (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new poster, with a bad case of Schwinn Sickness...I'm considering the purchase of a '61 Corvette 5-Speed in good original condition, but there's only one thing which I'm not sure about.

I don't know that much about these bikes...but I thought all the '61 and '62 Corvettes with the 5-Speed drivetrain had these little crossed flags and the number 5 on the chain guard, and a label on the seat tube that says something like 'Schwinn 5-Speed Corvette'...?

This bike, instead, has the word 'Corvette' in this odd, different type than the upper case block type I've seen on other 5-Speeds, and the words '5-Speed' in a white block with reversed out type on the chainguard, instead of the crossed flags I mentioned. And on the seat tube it only has the Schwinn logo, and nothing else.

I was wondering if anyone had any more information about this, the bike seems original otherwise but I just wanted to ask.

Thanks,
--Natalie


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think you're correct, there should be a 5 speed decal on the seat tube. It may just be a regular 3 speed frame built up as a 5, it's all standard parts. Though you have a chainguard w/the 5 speed decal. Hard to say without any pics! I would look closely at the chainguard decals, well silkscreens if they're original. If it's a decal, it may well be an owner built 5 speed. I don't recall if anyone has reproduced that specific 5 speed decal. ~Adam


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 14, 2008)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I think you're correct, there should be a 5 speed decal on the seat tube. It may just be a regular 3 speed frame built up as a 5, it's all standard parts. Though you have a chainguard w/the 5 speed decal. Hard to say without any pics! I would look closely at the chainguard decals, well silkscreens if they're original. If it's a decal, it may well be an owner built 5 speed. I don't recall if anyone has reproduced that specific 5 speed decal. ~Adam




I think a 5 speed frame is wider @ the drop outs.


----------



## wave1960 (Jun 13, 2009)

*I have seen both*

My son has reproduced 5 speed decals and made a custom "2 speed" w/ crossed flags for his own bike.


----------

